

Ask HN: Advice on selling bootstrap skins/themes - sharmi

Hi Friends,
   I have had some fun creating bootstrap skins. Now I would like to sell it. I would like to know if there is a demand for bootstrap skins minus any templates? Or do people prefer templates?<p>Also I identified http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codecanyon.net as a possible marketplace to sell at. Is there any other marketplace that I can cater to?<p>Thank you very much for your input!
======
aburan28
I have used [https://wrapbootstrap.com](https://wrapbootstrap.com) and
[http://themeforest.net](http://themeforest.net)

~~~
sharmi
Thank you aburan28. Is there a good demand for bootstrap skins?

